# Cajun Deep-Fried Turkey...



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone!...

Since the Thanksgiving season is upon us, some may be undicided as to how they are going 
to prepare their Thanksgiving Turkey...

Most of us will probably fire up the smoker, some will bake it in the oven...

Other folks may be planning to eat out, or to visit their family where there's no choice of 
how the turkey will be cooked...

Then there are the folks who may want to deep fry their turkey...

While looking around the net, the ColeySmokette found a recipe and instructions 
for a *Cajun Deep-Fried Turkey* on the *Betty Crocker* website...

I thought I'd share the link to this recipe with you since some of you will be choosing 
to deep-fry their bird...

We haven't tried this recipe here, and as such, we cannot attest to the quality of the 
finished product, however, I felt it should be shared just the same...

Here's the link:

*Cajun Deep-Fried Turkey* 


If you try this recipe, please let us know how you like it...

Hope this may be of help!...


The ColeySmokette & I wish each of you a Very Happy, and Safe, Thanksgiving Holiday!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Until later...


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

are you going to try it?


d88de


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 17, 2007)

Possibly at Christmas-time, but we're planning to smoke the Thanksgiving bird...

May throw some yardbird leg quarters in the smoker with it!...

Got any good ideas for a good brine for a turkey?...Undecided on which I wanna use...

What are you gonna do, d88de?...


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

brine inject and smoke.........when momma gets back from the store......i will email you her brine.........its pretty good


d88de


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like a plan!...I'll check the email in a bit...Thanks!...


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 17, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and the Smokette too Coley!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 17, 2007)

And a Big Happy & Safe Thanksgiving to You and yours too Lisa!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW...Don't forget to send a plate down to 'Joe'!...I KNOW he'll be awful hungry by THEN!...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you for the post and the link Coley.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Hope you and Mrs. Coley have a safe and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

So that's Cajun huh? Looks good to me Thanks Coley!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 17, 2007)

*Hey Coley, thanks for the info, anything deep fried is good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You and the Mrs have a great thanksgiving too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  P.S. thanks again for your weekly video. Very enjoyable. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe not as good as smoked!...But definitely good!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Put the vid there for you Terry!...Thought you'd get a chuckle or two from it!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Cowgirl, Debi, Terry, and especially Walking Dude...To each of you a Very Happy & Safe Thanksgiving!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW...Thanks for the brine recipes, d88de!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

let me know how they werk out coley.........doing a turkey, turkey day, and then a butt sat. using that mollases brine

d8de

btw........back at cha on the safe holiday


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 20, 2007)

Burp!...err...I mean BUMP!...(gettin' in practice for T-Day!)...


----------

